

 What do you think of my startup? - churnek
http://www.startupfind.it/

======
lscott3
So this would pair startups to help each other? For instance if I need
designers I would use this service to find a startup that provides this
service?

------
adeelv
Pretty cool - who are you trying to help exactly.

